# Tatuaje At Famous-Smoke, Easton, PA



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

Took the following information from their website. February 7 from 12 to 5. 

PETE JOHNSON FROM TATUAJE CIGARS WILL BE HERE WITH EVENT-ONLY DEALS ON ALL HIS CIGARS. AS IF THAT WEREN'T ENOUGH, HARD CORE INK WILL BE ON SITE DOING TATTOOS ALL DAY LONG, PLUS CHERYL THE BODY PAINTER WILL BE TURNING BEAUTIFUL LADIES INTO LIVING WORKS OF ART! THE SHAMROCK MOTORCYCLE CLUB KNOWS A GOOD PARTY WHEN THEY SEE ONE, AND THEY'RE COMING FROM ALL OVER THE EAST COAST JUST FOR THIS EVENT! SO WHETHER YOU'RE A CIGAR SMOKER OR NOT, COME ENJOY THE FREE BEER, FOOD AND RAFFLES. THIS WILL BE AN EVENT FOR THE RECORD BOOKS.


----------

